# What breed of pit bull is mine?



## Brooklyn13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had my dog for a few months now and when i bought her the owner didnt know what kind of pits her parents were. i will attach a few photos and hopefully someone can help me identify my pup Brooklyn http://www.flickr.com/photos/armanhutson/12314251463/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/armanhutson/12314245883/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/armanhutson/12314242913/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/armanhutson/12314238993/in/photostream/[/URL
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/armanhutson/12314516574/in/photostream/


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pup. 
First, there are no different kinds of pit bull. Pit bull is short for American Pit Bull Terrier. Without registry papers there's no way to tell if the pup belongs to any breed, or is mixed. Just love her for the wonderful pet she is and don't worry so much about what she could be. Your guesses will be as good as ours.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with Black Rabbit. Here is a thread that explains that more for you.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/119378-my-dog-mix-pure-blooded.html


----------



## absea (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brooklyn13!


----------

